# Rescued GS mix



## msb1024 (Jan 15, 2014)

**I was referred here by a professional at 2ndchance, a rescue shelter based in San Diego**
**I realize after spending 15 minutes on this site that no mention of GS-mixes**

So excuse me if this is out of place. My intentions, if not my breed, are pure

I am getting ready to adopt my first dog ever and I'm very excited. I've always had an affinity towards GSD's and I happen to come upon Salina, a 9 month old German Shepherd mix. See photos:

Salina

She's a 9month old short-haired GSD mix that is described as medium sized but I don't have any metrics on her.

My question to the forum is regarding size. Specifically, at 9months old are GSDs usually physically mature. I realize Salina is a mix and that is a variable. I'm hoping Salina will remain in the medium frame for good.

Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Height wise she might grow a little bit more, and then continue to fill out through 2-3 years of age.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I have no answer for you, but just wanted to say thzat she is sweet, such a lovely face and eyes.
Good luck to you both !!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

GSD don't usually stop maturing until 2-3. So your girl is still a pup, mix or not. She will probably grow in height a bit more and then fill out for another year. 

I doubt she will completely change from what you see now. Bone structure is bone structure!!

Good Luck with her. We welcome everyone PB or not. But we require pictures. Lots of pictures!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Welcome. We allow all on here. Only place restricted to PB GSD is the rescue forums and the photo contests.


----------

